# Painted Nails?



## pammyszoo (Sep 2, 2004)

Okay, I HAVE to know since I saw the fantastic pics of the little darling with nails painted pink to match the ruffled collar.

How do I paint my beloved Spork's nails? Can I use regular nail polish or do I have to buy a special kind? Will it make him sick if he chews it off? Will it make my kitten sick if she chews it off? (Chewing on Spork's toes is one of her favorite pastimes!)

He really needs orange feet and a bat cape for Halloween. :lol:


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

Hi, they make special nail polish for dogs. I think I seen it at Petsmart. They had like 5 different colors. I'm pretty sure they make it so it's harmless to them if they bite it off. :wave:


----------



## pammyszoo (Sep 2, 2004)

Oh, thanks! I'm heading for the city and Petsmart this weekend. :wave: They really let you take your pets in there with you?

Is that Mr. Peepers in the pic? My Spork has his same coat color except Spork is perhaps a mix and has one floppy ear and one perky one. 

(Nope, the name Sporkasuarus isn't my fault! I had much cleverer ones but the guys called him Spork, and, well, he really is such a clown that it fit so it kinda stuck!)


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

Yes, that is Mr. Peepers in the pic. He is my only chi, for now anyway. I want a female in the future. Once I move out of this apartment. :wink:


----------



## Kelly (Jun 30, 2004)

Kari, your not scared or hesitant to own another chi now after you see how easily they break bones? We were thinking of getting another dog. The guy that owns the tattoo shop that my hubby works at has a pregnant chihuahua he wants to give us a female if they have any..but now I am so unsure whether or not to take it. They are so fragile. But I have really been looking forward to having a female dog. I don't and can't have a daughter so I figure I can have a girl doggie lol.


----------



## MY3SONS (Jul 28, 2004)

tattdangel  you sound like me I have 3 sons and want a girl badly so I said by gosh my animals are gonna be girls at lease. but turns out I got Nemo and hes a boy but my kitty is a girl. And If I ever get another one (chi) it will be a girl./ But like you said seeing all the chis get hurt worries me about mine or anotherone. Im so afraid now of hurting them on accident :?


----------



## Kelly (Jun 30, 2004)

My 2 cats are girls lol. I really wanted a girl chihuahua but all they had were boys and I fell in love w/ Mikey on the spot.


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

I definitely want another chi and it will be a girl. I've had a couple opportunities to get pretty good chi's for really cheap but they were all male. I'm holding out this time until my perfect baby comes along. 

They are extremely fragile (even the BIG ones) but living with them and having them a part of our family is worth all of the worries (and the money)  .


----------



## Kelly (Jun 30, 2004)

They are extremely fragile (even the BIG ones) but living with them and having them a part of our family is worth all of the worries (and the money) .
_________________
Kari & Mr. Peepers
(quote)

That is very true Kari. I am just so unsure. I absolutely love Mikey. But I have always wanted a sheltie. I have 2 boys and they love to run around w/ Mikey in the back yard but now I just don't see that happening again. Eventually I will get pictures of him on here for you all to see, he has long legs but they are like tooth picks. Josh is still so scared to come close to Mikey unless he gets on the floor w/ him.I will most likely get another dog (has to be a female)...after Mikey is fully healed and after he goes to obedience classes. I have time to think about it.


----------



## nevilleismybaby (Jun 18, 2004)

Kelly your Josh sounds just like me when I was his age!!!


----------



## colliechimom (Sep 26, 2004)

I too am interested in painting my girls nails. How do you do it? I know she won't like it.


----------



## sillymom (Aug 25, 2004)

I actually did mine this morning, because she was going to be meeting new people all ay. I put an old towel that I didn't care about across my chest and then I held Lola in my lap where she was actually sitting up, but back against me and held 1 paw at a time firmly(while I talked soothingly to her) and used my red nailpolish. I used "Creative" and it went on fine. I tried OPI and it didn't. Then I just sat w/her and blew on them and then I let her walk around the garage, cuz I didn't care if polish got on the floor. They were dry in no time at all!


----------



## jensmom (Sep 26, 2004)

*Jenny's Nails*

I paint Jenny's nails all the time, we have been doing it since she was a year old. She falls asleep during the process (it takes a while for them all to dry). The problem I have is with polish remover, she doesn't like the smell.
I just let the polish wear off before I paint them again. My 11 year old has lots of bright colors so we just use her polish. Jenny doesn't try to chew it off.

Jensmom


----------



## christalb (Nov 3, 2004)

I paint my girls nails all the time and the vet told me that was o.k. if I used normal nail polish as long as it did not irritate them. I get the stuff that dries instantly and that way u dont have a mess. I love hasving their nails painted--it looks great!!!!


----------



## Seren (Apr 22, 2005)

Ive seen the 'Opi dog pawlish'...i was glad i hadnt bought any after reading that it doesnt go on well! It sounds like most people apply their own nail polish on their dogs. So i shall be doing the same


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

I would love to paint Jasmine's nails, but there is no way she would let me. She simply can not stand having her paws held. It takes two of us to clip her nails. One to hold and one to clip. She doesn't mind if you touch her paws, just don't try to hold them still


----------



## Seren (Apr 22, 2005)

Try quick drying polish when shes asleep...if you can!


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

iv seen the pet nail polish in harrods looks brill i used to paint my patch nails she looked brill and loved it ha


----------

